# Finding Zetsaw "FINE WOOD & PRUNING R-300" # 20110 blade



## elric (May 19, 2021)

Japan Agri Trading can get the R-300 blade. So can Amazon Japan, but I'm staying away from Amazon.

The R-300 is 1.3mm / .050 thick, and the 12" blade will reach across multiple big Honeysuckle trunks. The tooth set is much less liable to snag on a small stem.

www.japan-agritrading.com they didn't have it listed, but a rep replied, and they can get it.

For those unaware of the R-210, it's a 9" blade, 0.90mm thick, about 6TPI, and it has the Silky-style triangular teeth. The R-210 is for 14.4v saws [or lower]. The Zetsaws don't take a bend if you beat them, and I have "Pinged" an R-210 a few times. While cutting a trunk, the tip rams into a trunk behind it. No set, the blade returns to normal...


----------



## elric (May 26, 2021)

JAT added the R-300 / 20110 to their website. https://japan-agritrading.com/category/select/cid/434/pid/16842
They only use DHL or FedEx... Ow, small package. Tracking number is provided.

Holy Snap, Batman! Due here by 26 May... When I checked a day or so ago, it was in Japan... Ordered 21 May [late Friday evening], shipped on 24 May [Monday], should be in my hands on 26 May [Wednesday]. Including the weekend, that's pretty fast.


----------



## elric (May 27, 2021)

Hardly an hour after posting, FedEx rolled up and delivered the blades.


----------

